# zoloft side effects - worth it?



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

i finally had my psych appointment and long story short i was prescribed generic zoloft aka setraline hci akaka SSRI

alright i have taken 25mg once a day for two days now. i'll just streamline the list of side effects i've had so far:

-insomnia
-vivid dreams (nightmare)
-can only sleep for few hours at most
-brain shock
-"sexual dysfunction"
-random, mild suicidal thoughts (would never act on them)
-mild irritability
-general "unwell" feeling, maybe groggy is the word

i don't know, for some reason i took my 3rd 25mg dose today but i am thinking about discontinuing use before my body gets used to it and i risk withdrawal symptoms.

unfortunately i know it takes a couple weeks to fully feel the positive effects of SSRIs, or so i've read/heard, but i don't know if i want to stick it out.

does anyone have any positive experiences with zoloft or its generic form? also, any negative ones? personally, right now, i don't think it's worth it... ugh :sigh

really just looking for any input


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey there. I'm on the same stuff and as with any SSRI your first couple weeks to a month and a half will be the most arduous. First and formost, be prepared to deal with the groggy, detached feeling. Its the most common symptom of any SSRI and will usually balance itself out.

I've been on the Sertraline for around 2 years now, and I honestly like it better than when I was on Lexapro. After I got past the first month, I found that I was calmer (definately subdued my anxiety,) and I was able to rationalize my problems better. I did increase my dosage once, but life stress has only been compounding, so the extra boost was good. The best part about increasing the dosage after you've gotten used to the medication is that you shouldn't get the bad side effects when you increase your dosage (at least not when you do small jumps).

Now, to give you the other side of the coin, because there are some negatives. With my emotional state I find that the Zoloft will usually make me devoid of much emotion. This means my depression isn't as bad, but also my affection isn't as strong either. It didn't stop me from loving or anything, but I have been unable to outwardly show it unless almost prompted. When your emotions get so strong that they overwhelm what the medication can handle, you will feel it all that much more. Depression and sadness can be very hard. At the same time, a strong sense of positive emotions can sometimes be a euphoria.

In essence it seems that the zoloft tries to block out the areas right outside of neutral, but it only goes so far. So instead of 5 levels (just for simplicity: very down, slightly down, neutral, up, very up) you can only experience 3: Very down, neutral and Very up. If you can keep yourself in the Neutral or Very Up states, life will be pretty good. Unfortunately, and I can attest to this, my SO doesn't seem to understand this about my medication and due to me spending much of my time in the neutral state, I was unable to show her proper affection. She felt I was drifting away while in my mind I felt everything was alright. Looking at things how they are now, I feel that she wasn't actively prompting me for my emotions, so they never surfaced. There were several times when she did, and we've had some amazing times (not to get too into detail, obviously). Certainly more Good than Bad in my opinion, but at the same time, its the neutral that other people may not understand and can get frustrated with.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Just take it for a least 4 weeks at the optimum dose. One dose of Aspirin can kill a child, but this is very, very rare. Take the SSRI, it's ok to try it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I personally wouldnt bother with zoloft I gained about 110ibs over two years using the drug and couldnt have any control on what I would eat since I felt better.


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

I was supposed to take zoloft but when Iread the side effects label I was scared to try it. I heard that it can give you gosh what are they called oh yeah seizures.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

i appreciate the input cel, med and mav and panic

i think i'm going to stop taking it. i am taking it for anxiety though i feel like i'm slipping back into depression after only 3 days. i feel really down and restless right now when i have finally been feeling good with life the passed couple weeks. i was talking on the phone earlier and although it was a normal conversation i was getting very frustrated, i didn't like it. i'm tired but i don't want to sleep. i have had terrible sleep the past 2 nights and i'm def not looking forward to tonight. i keep getting sensations in my head that feel like an itch but on the inside of my skull. this sucks :| def don't think it's worth it haha


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I really think you should persevere with this medication. It took me 4-6 weeks to get over the worst of the side-effects and they should mostly go away by then. I had a horrible start with it regarding insomnia, loss of appetite and - actually how old are you? It may be a good idea if you are very young to return to your doctor who prescribed this medication.
If you are 20's and 30's though I would give it a go as I was too spaced out to do anything for the first few weeks on it but now I'm okay on it. It will calm you down and improve your mood hopefully. Let us know what you decide to do and good luck but mostly just hang in there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If you dont like the side effects then simply either lower the dosage on the med your on or rotate to a new anti-depressant with the assistance of your doctor.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

hello all, man these 4 days have been a little bit of a roller-coaster. this is my first time taking any kind of medication like this so it's all new experiences.

this is day 4 and today i feel no side effects whatsoever even though just yesterday i was relatively miserable with insomnia, grogginess, headaches and a depressed feeling. 

despite me saying i was going to stop use, i have decided to keep going haha. i figured why not at least go the 4 weeks since i already have the meds. 

i remember reading on one of the zoloft reviews something like "the anxiety is now a whisper instead of a scream" or something like that. i feel this best describes my state. i know it's only been 4 days but i can sense subtle improvement in my general state of mind

thanks again for all the words of wisdom i appreciate you all helping me through it. then again that's what these forums are for :squeeze

i'm 20 btw.. someone asked.....

hopefully someone reads this far, but i'm turning 21 in a month. i don't drink too regularly but i plan to get drunk on my 21st. basically will it be safe to get decently drunk while on the ssri? obviously i won't be driving anywhere. it's only going to be for one night pretty much... thanks once again


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

dyssomnia said:


> i'm 20 btw.. someone asked.....


Male?

I've been wondering lately if SAD/Shyness hits men harder then women. Not that women dont experience SAD/Shyness; but society places alot more pressure on men to perform and be asserstive more then women.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

Jrock said:


> Male?
> 
> I've been wondering lately if SAD/Shyness hits men harder then women. Not that women dont experience SAD/Shyness; but society places alot more pressure on men to perform and be asserstive more then women.


yea i'm a guy. i get what you're saying man and i agree.

i just googled "social anxiety affect men women" and read that it actually is more common in women than men. but like you said maybe the pressure of society makes it more apparent for guys. or maybe i'm just a guy so i have no idea how a woman thinks or feels haha


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

dyssomnia said:


> yea I'm a guy. i get what you're saying man and i agree.
> 
> i just googled "social anxiety affect men women" and read that it actually is more common in women than men. but like you said maybe the pressure of society makes it more apparent for guys. or maybe i'm just a guy so i have no idea how a woman thinks or feels haha


Well Its a little more then that. Girls don't really have to do much other then remain passive. Where as men have to be the one taking the initiative to go strike up a conversation and all. Tough for a guy with SA to do that. Bottom line is.....If you want a girlfriend you better beat SAD or find a drug that will aid so you can take the steps of meeting her


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

yea i figured you were referring to dating but i didn't want to assume it. yea man i'm a shy guy and it is hard for me to talk to girls i find attractive. i don't know if you're looking for advice, but somehow i have managed it. working out has helped with my self confidence, making sure i'm dressed nice. i know those things are superficial but anything that helps boost confidence in people with low self esteem is important.

i still have trouble but it is easier now. one of my main problems was putting girls on pedestals. you just have to realize they are human also, and probably just as nervous. all this is easier said that done of course, just trying to help


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

dyssomnia said:


> yea i figured you were referring to dating but i didn't want to assume it. yea man i'm a shy guy and it is hard for me to talk to girls i find attractive. i don't know if you're looking for advice, but somehow i have managed it. working out has helped with my self confidence, making sure i'm dressed nice. i know those things are superficial but anything that helps boost confidence in people with low self esteem is important.
> 
> i still have trouble but it is easier now. one of my main problems was putting girls on pedestals. you just have to realize they are human also, and probably just as nervous. all this is easier said that done of course, just trying to help


every heard of carlos xuma?


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Since my last post, I have taken myself off of the Zoloft, cold turkey. No withdrawl, but the past few days have been essentially walking out of the fog, clearing my head and starting to feel emotions. The past few days have been amazing, but there have been some pretty down moments. Right now, I'm happy to feel.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been on Zoloft for about 6 months now. The only side effects I've had, that hadn't cleared up after the first few weeks, are those pesky sexual issues, and I'm having a hard time losing weight as well (though I haven't gained any noticeable amount, I'm just trying to slim down a touch). As for the good, well, I don't worry _nearly _as much as I used to. Recurrent thoughts of wanting to die, shame about past social mistakes, etc. have almost completely ceased, which is something I really wasn't expecting from just a pill! So, yeah, it's working out pretty good for me so far.

Celerian, I'm glad to hear you haven't had any withdrawal problems. I went cold turkey off Zoloft for a few days because I'd been too lazy to refill my prescription and it was horrible!


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

For the last two weeks, I've been in the process of tapering off my dosage of Zoloft after taking it for over two years. I feel so much better. Being on Zoloft was like viewing the world through foggy glasses. Now, colors seem more vivid. I have more energy and creativity. I sleep less and get better quality sleep. 

I also had weight gain on Zoloft, but luckily not as bad as the 100 lbs. the one poster mentioned. I gained around 30 lbs. and developed horrible stretch marks that won't go away in my abdominal area.


----------

